# problem with reseting modem



## chochonaki (May 12, 2016)

Hi. I currently have Huawei Echolife hg850a and i want to reset it but i couldn't find a reset button and don't know any other way. The reason im trying to reset it because i don't know my login. i tryed its defaults buy it didn't work. Thanks


----------



## strollin (Sep 28, 2015)

Manual: http://setuprouter.com/router/trendchip/hg520/manual-1089.pdf

According to the manual, the reset is on the pack panel but images I found on the web don't show it. Look for a small hole, just big enough to insert a paper clip.

From Table 2-2 Page 5:

Reset 
Press the reset button for 2 seconds and the 
HG520 will be restarted (rebooted).


To reset to default settings, turn off the 
device first. Hold the Reset button and then 
turn on the device; wait for 5-8 seconds and 
then release the button. Reset device’s 
configuration to factory default.


----------



## chochonaki (May 12, 2016)

can you see ANY button here?  i mean not the power button :grin: and the link you gave me is for Echolife Hg520 while i have Echolife Hg850a (i don't even know if this matter, just saying)


----------



## khichaya (Nov 18, 2010)

remove the tickets may the reset botton under those one


----------



## khichaya (Nov 18, 2010)

you can elso open it And i'm sure there is botton


----------

